# FET cancelled!



## lulabell75 (May 10, 2011)

My FET got cancelled this month, not because of anything that has gone wrong, but because the clinic doesn't work on a Sunday! Typical blooming luck that following progression towards ov, the ET was due this Sunday! They told me last night that we'd have to cancel and to call them on day 1 of next cycle!

So, I'm    that everything runs smoothly and maybe I'll try to lose a few extra pounds too!


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

that's rubbish!!  i really admire your positive attitude   is it a private clinic??
good luck next cycle xxxx


----------



## lulabell75 (May 10, 2011)

It is private, although they do take NHS referrals too and work with a local hospital. I'm under the same dr as for the NHS funded cycles that I had. Have only ever seen that one consultant, although I did question whether to change clinic when we had our private ICSI. All our NHS ones produced more embryos but as the clinic won't freeze embryos unless they're all grade 1 and there's 4 or more to freezes, I never had any to freeze until the 4th cycle (NHS) that produced 12 grade 1 altogether! 
My private fresh cycle, although same consultant, only got me to produce 6 eggs. I remember thinking I was on a lower dose of stimms than previous attempts but didn't question as I thought they knew best! Don't actually like the staff there much. Love my fertility nurse who works both NHS and at the clinic, and although the consultant seemed offish at first, I think she's pretty good. I reckon before I had a success, she was more distant so as not to get to 'close' in case of BFN. That's what I tell myself anyway!
Sorry... Babbling on here!


----------

